# L.U.G.K. VS Role Mdels club build-off



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Due to the recent shit talking by Role Models on L.U.G.K. club brother Eso, a line in the sand has to be drawn. friendly competition is one thing but this was not it. so we'll settle the matter like men, with our skills, not our yappers.

RULES:
6 month deadline starting Dec. 1. 
work can be done WITHIN each club ONLY. NO OUT SOURCING WORK. 
all fresh kits, nothing pre-started
any style/any kit/any scale
judging will be held here on Layitlow and by fellow (non-LUGK, non-RM) site members. 
for more accurate judgement, final pics will be in adequate light (sunlight if possible) from 5 angles (front R, front L, back R, back L, overhead).

hopefully when the dust settles, so will the bullshit. Eso may be opinionated, but he's an Underground King. and due respect is in order.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:drama: hope to see this build off happen :drama:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> :drama: hope to see this build off happen :drama:


Oh its ON bro beleive me. Unless role models back out !


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Give it time bro, they tend to flake worse than dandruff. Lmao. LUGK gonna do this damn thang.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

_*uh oooh !!!*_


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

I smell tuna.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

LUGK!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Cracking some knuckles c'mon..


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

tyhodge07 said:


> I smell tuna.


No need to be hasty, lets give them time to respond before throwin names ?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

sinicle said:


> No need to be hasty, lets give them time to respond before throwin names ?


I was talkin about you. :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lol..too funny


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

tyhodge07 said:


> I was talkin about you. :dunno:


Tell your mama to douche more, That ol swamp sow always leaves me with that "fresh from the fish market" ambrosia. 

For real though, you should try building models. I can teach you how if you want


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

I should have figured .......


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> Tell your mama to douche more, That ol swamp sow always leaves me with that "fresh from the fish market" ambrosia.
> 
> For real though, you should try building models. I can teach you how if you want


:shocked: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

What's up LUGK fam!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Good luck... May the best club (LUGK) win...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

sinicle said:


> Tell your mama to douche more, That ol swamp sow always leaves me with that "fresh from the fish market" ambrosia.
> 
> For real though, you should try building models. I can teach you how if you want


yes, please teach me. Teach me more momma jokes to. never heard of momma jokes, hehe.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:drama:MMmmm Hmmmmm.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

This is going tobe a







Iv got my







to watch this one. Might have tobe







to watch all of it tho.






























the green ball is LUGK.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> This is going tobe a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bowrofl::bowrofl::h5::bowrofl::bowrofl: the green ball lol ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I try....


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Oh shit, I just seen this Let the games begin boys!!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> Due to the recent shit talking by Role Models on L.U.G.K. club brother Eso, a line in the sand has to be drawn. friendly competition is one thing but this was not it. so we'll settle the matter like men, with our skills, not our yappers.
> 
> RULES:
> 6 month deadline starting Dec. 1.
> ...


HaHa, Eso can't do shit on his own so here come his buddies.. At least this year he has buddies.. The more the merrier.. Roll models is in full effect Each member holds their own HaAHaHAHAAHa!



OFDatTX said:


> Oh its ON bro beleive me. Unless role models back out !


Never that. in person or on here we ain't never scared. Betta ask somebody.



SlammdSonoma said:


> Give it time bro, they tend to flake worse than dandruff. Lmao. LUGK gonna do this damn thang.


 WHo flakes? Roll Models has NEVER flaked on shit period. 100% record on baking up any shit talked. CHeck ya stats bro.



Lowridingmike said:


> Oh shit, I just seen this Let the games begin boys!!!!


And we're off! Too bad my favored interior man is is ya'll club. Just means we're gonna have to do somehting ya'll never seen.. No problem!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lmao....a lot of bullshit being said..I'm not even in the club. Shut the fuck up and build if y'all..or should I say you since you seem to speak for everyone in your club. Bullshit walks, builds talk! Smmfh.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Right on Mike! This will be a fun one!!!
Is this just for bragging rights or do you want to sweeten the pot a bit with kits or any other prizes?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lmao....a lot of bullshit being said..I'm not even in the club. Shut the fuck up and build if y'all..or should I say you since you seem to speak for everyone in your club. Bullshit walks, builds talk! Smmfh.


We must've pisse dyou off in th epast or sumthing who are you? you must not know us or be on facebook EVERYBODY speaks for their selves and do their own shit here homie. Just most these ****** is not on here just on facebook, and all of us are at work right now.. I've called/msg'd everybody they'll be showing up soon enough.. I just hope the rest of my crew is as nice as I am... Bull shit my ass, ain't a word out this keyboard ever false. Always 100% accurate, you're like a female.. Don't get mad when I tell the truth, get mad when I lie.. lolz


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Ahhh ain't that sweet! He had to run and get his buddies to fight his battles for him AGAIN!!! lMAO! And this was a personal problem but if you all want to take it to clubs that fine. But here's my stipulations!! Speaking for roll models.... 

Anyone can build AYTHING in 6 months. Lets make it fun. 30 days!!! Top 3 builders vs our top 3 builders Lowriders ONLY being this is a lowrider site! And I'm not going to bad mouth lugk one bit neither will the rest of rm. have alot if respect for guys in that club. Just no respect for ESO because he simply disrespects me in every chance he gets!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I knew it wouldn't take long,I hope everybody gives it there all,no drop outs @ 1/2 its go'n down let the games begin you got 18 to post up your little green army men lol,good luck to both sides :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> Right on Mike! This will be a fun one!!!
> Is this just for bragging rights or do you want to sweeten the pot a bit with kits or any other prizes?


FO rme it'll be for fun, You've already got me signed up for a 6 month $300+ build lolz.. but the other guys might do something as far as prizes.. I'm just excited at the oppotunity, this IS what Layitlows been needing to wake the dead. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Ahhh ain't that sweet! He had to run and get his buddies to fight his battles for him AGAIN!!! lMAO! And this was a personal problem but if you all want to take it to clubs that fine. But here's my stipulations!! Speaking for roll models....
> 
> Anyone can build AYTHING in 6 months. Lets make it fun. 30 days!!! Top 3 builders vs our top 3 builders Lowriders ONLY being this is a lowrider site! And I'm not going to bad mouth lugk one bit neither will the rest of rm. have alot if respect for guys in that club. Just no respect for ESO because he simply disrespects me in every chance he gets!


Sweet, I'm liking this... I'm liking what I hear.. Nothing but the truth.. 



Dre1only said:


> I knew it wouldn't take long,I hope everybody gives it there all,no drop outs @ 1/2 its go'n down let the games begin you got 18 to post up your little green army men lol,good luck to both sides :thumbsup:


 Thanks dre.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lmao....a lot of bullshit being said..I'm not even in the club. Shut the fuck up and build if y'all..or should I say you since you seem to speak for everyone in your club. Bullshit walks, builds talk! Smmfh.


I just did my homework, this ISN'T the first time you've chomped your gums at us. Make it a three way and get Drag-Lo in here too. Good rematch since LUGK took ya'll to the house last buildoff.


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

^^^ Thats what I'm talkin bout. Roll models stand up! Plus no outsourcing means I hope ya'll got a chrome tank @ home, no sending shit out fo rchrome either. ABSOLUTELY NO OUTSOURCING!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

30 days, only lowriders, no out side help, meaning no chrome or anything else for that matter! Come on drag London's be bumpin gums on the side line we can 3 way this shit! Go big or go home! Think 30 days isn't long enough? Lol better watch who u callin out then!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Drag low**


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Think 30 days is to long?? I'm cool with 7 days!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Drag london... lmao.. Smartphones.... :smh:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hell yeah Mike, don't no who yalls top 3 builders are but I've noticed your builds are get'n better,I dig'n what Brandon said 30 days











:dunno:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Yea stupid phone thinks its smarter than me. Well it is... But at least I can spell.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Hell yeah Mike, don't no who yalls top 3 builders are but I've noticed your builds are get'n better,I dig'n what Brandon said 30 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll see if they go with the stipulations and go from there. We got some badass builders for real I just try to keep up, I'm prolly not even close to top three, but If I'm chosen, I'll put my heart and soul in this build to make sure we're the best. There's so much that the world has seen from this club thats been groundbreaking, and so much more that nobody has a clue is comign their way.. They just made us famous..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Yea stupid phone thinks its smarter than me. Well it is... But at least I can spell.


But can we build? lolz


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:drama: ........................ :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

I like the rules.30 days is good .


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

What's up machio I hope your in this build off I hear ur pretty bad!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> :drama: ........................ :thumbsup:


This gonna be interesting trend. Alot of bad ass builders in lugk.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> What's up machio I hope your in this build off I hear ur pretty bad!!


Machio, Pina, Theobe, Tingos, Sinicle, Met, Markie, everyone of em except the scary berry is beasts..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Where'd er'body go? I see a few peeps in here but it got hella quiet when my squad showed up? And thats only half of em?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> What's up machio I hope your in this build off I hear ur pretty bad!!


Wus good Brandon,I'm just waiting on the word,I'm ready to go,any rules,I'm good.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Where'd er'body go? I see a few peeps in here but it got hella quiet when my squad showed up? And thats only half of em?


Let's do this.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Machio, Pina, Theobe, Tingos, Sinicle, Met, Markie, everyone of em except the scary berry is beasts..


Thanks for the shout out Mike but I'm a rookie! I will throw down though, sounds like fun. I don't think Tingos runs with LUGK anymore. I think he rolls with Dynasty or something.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

How many members in Roll models. I think Iv only ever seen maybe 2 or 3 of them post on here. ????


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Enuff conversation,lol,point em out.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

halfasskustoms said:


> How many members in Roll models. I think Iv only ever seen maybe 2 or 3 of them post on here. ????


There's 5 of us. Pretty small group an only 2 of are very experienced. If that's what u wanna call it.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

So with only 5 of us and 3 to choose from lol. Lugk better win with that line up they got! If not something's wrong... Waitin on a club vote for our 3. Let us know when u all chose ur 3.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm all for all club members, it's all for fun anyways. I just want to have a reason to finish something.. Lol


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Yea but that's not a fair fight lol. I didn't call out the whole club a year ago. I called out ESO before he was even in lugk. So lugk is just fighting his battle for him. But it's cool we won't turn any challenge down.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

And if we get beat at least it's buy sinicle machio thobe and the guys that are respectable. At least we not gettin beat by a bunch of wimps lol. No names.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm loving everythign I hear in here.. Now I kno wwho one experienced builder is, but if you're counting yourself as th eother, I've been building just as long if no tlonger than you. I fyou rmember correctly, even though your builds are killin mine now, mine started out killin yours.. lolz Except for that red solder wired 64 hopper you had we juiced your first legit functioing hopper together in 2003-4. My first was in '96. lolz
Wayne is pretty experienced now as well. And as far as Tingos, I'll have to ask exactly what club he's in come to think of it now.. Thought he was an undergound king..
TTT for the best in the game.:biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bro,if u finish a clean build in 30 days,all respect no mater who comes out on top,shit,I'm calculating my time as we speak.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

machio said:


> Bro,if u finish a clean build in 30 days,all respect no mater who comes out on top,shit,I'm calculating my time as we speak.


It'll be close. I jsut got out of a 4 month buildoff where I didn't finish quite on time due to dumb stuff (talihgt lenses headliner, and finish wiring, thats wa sall that needed done), so you never can all it but I know it'll be rough. WOuld have to defiantely have an itenerary and goals.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Mike ,your boy Brandon is the one that wants to build in 30 days,I'll take him up on his offer,it's not up to me doe,I'm just down for what ever.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I like the 30 day deal, we have so many other projects both models and 1:1's really the last thing our team needs is another distraction.. lolz I mean we're a chapter of a prestigous worldwide club as well as our own model club so big biz is first priority, and thats getting our 1:1's all done and plaqued, ready for the next show season. And we got some cars that need 100's of hours + 1000's of dollars pu tin to make the cut. With 30 days everybody will be all done by newyears and ready to put the tax time months (jan, and feb) into their real cars before Carl Casper Auto show (the biggest local show around/indoor) which is mandatory... Sounds like a plan to me..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Y'all don't get it. The Lugk/Dlk build off was a friendly one..what y'all got with Lugk..y'all gonna get the big ole boot by em. And I'm not speaking for my club..but I believe our plates are full...besides I don't have time to deal with a bunch of bullshit artist in the first place.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

X2 well said mike! Real cars first then comes the models! But u can build a house in 6 months. If u cants build a model in 30 days something wrong. I'm jus sayin.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BLAH! BLAH! BLAH! Start posting up what u gonna build TO MUCH TALKING FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Y'all don't get it. The Lugk/Dlk build off was a friendly one..what y'all got with Lugk..y'all gonna get the big ole boot by em. And I'm not speaking for my club..but I believe our plates are full...besides I don't have time to deal with a bunch of bullshit artist in the first place.



As far as I know we don't have any problems with lugk. So we challenged u to the buildoff... You chickens out so please stop talkin now. Thank you. This will be a friendly build off!! And those bullshit artist that u speak of handed ya ya ass!! Remember? So I'd watch what u say


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wutup fellas!! awww man, 3 on 3?? :angry: I wanna play. I don't consider myself anywhere near our top 3 though.. ahh well. 

really gotta admire your confidence!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Y'all don't get it. The Lugk/Dlk build off was a friendly one..what y'all got with Lugk..y'all gonna get the big ole boot by em. And I'm not speaking for my club..but I believe our plates are full...besides I don't have time to deal with a bunch of bullshit artist in the first place.


Dude you suck asscrack. Bullshit artist? you fuckin suck ass compared to our worst member dude. I don't get mad EVER that lightweight pissed me on off. I aint even gotta down you, your work speaks for itself. Our competition IS friendly rather Brandon's beef w/ eso was or not, this comp is. You just mad you got the big ole boot and tried your damnest. DOn't come off puttin your evil on me Ricky Bobby, we don't suck as much as you do. lolz



Lil Brandon said:


> X2 well said mike! Real cars first then comes the models! But u can build a house in 6 months. If u cants build a model in 30 days something wrong. I'm jus sayin.


RIght.



bigdogg323 said:


> BLAH! BLAH! BLAH! Start posting up what u gonna build TO MUCH TALKING FELLAS :biggrin:


I feel ya, chatroom is closed, club meeting tonight and it's time to go to work.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> As far as I know we don't have any problems with lugk. So we challenged unto the buildoff... You chickens out so please stop talkin now. Thank you. This will be a friendly build off!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> BLAH! BLAH! BLAH! Start posting up what u gonna build TO MUCH TALKING FELLAS :biggrin:


Simon BigDogg.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Like a bunch of women. Is this chat hour or a build off? And I didn't turn anything down..I explained why were not up for it.. tho if guys wanna get in on this from Dlk by all means...but this shit of best 3 builders is for the dogs. Take your bite sized crew and build against all of us...if ya real builders. And 30 days..shit..that's for fucks that don't know what REAL modified models look like. This shit is way too damn funny.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I just want to say one more thing! I have no problems with lugk as a club. On the other hand I do have a problem with ESO! And I will continue to have a bigger PERSONAL problem with him after this build off! He is a bitch and always will be! So if you expect me or my feelings to change after this, sorry but they won't! No matter who wins he still a bitch! And will continue to be at the end!! I'm jus sayin ! Especially after this!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Like a bunch of women. Is this chat hour or a build off? And I didn't turn anything down..I explained why were not up for it.. tho if guys wanna get in on this from Dlk by all means...but this shit of best 3 builders is for the dogs. Take your bite sized crew and build against all of us...if ya real builders. And 30 days..shit..that's for fucks that don't know what REAL modified models look like. This shit is way too damn funny.


 What's te next show u gonna be at? U moth does alot of talkin!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Hope to god I find u at a show!!!!!!!' I will throw ur builds on the floor stomp on them and then woop ur fuckin ass cuz we asked u 3 times to stfu and u still got the duck in to mouth!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Nvm I got ur address homie!!! My wife just found it when I bought that shit from u years ago!! Might just pay ya a visit!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

This is turning in to a Shit topic :uh: EITHER POST UP WHAT U GONNA BUILD OR STFU :biggrin: jk fellas carry on


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Like a bunch of women. Is this chat hour or a build off? And I didn't turn anything down..I explained why were not up for it.. tho if guys wanna get in on this from Dlk by all means...but this shit of best 3 builders is for the dogs. Take your bite sized crew and build against all of us...if ya real builders. And 30 days..shit..that's for fucks that don't know what REAL modified models look like. This shit is way too damn funny.


Brandon-Owned. THis guys scared. He wouldn't meet a one of us a day in his life.. Too bad we're gonna be all over the midwest this summer. Lets make ATL and stop along w/ STL and Chicago this year Brandon.. post your work thats so called "custom" so we can shoot it down with a real lowrider. I'm done talking, our work speaks for itself an dppl know it, thats why we got haters. If we weren't doing shit right nbody would waste the time, we're getting calle dout by the best, meanwhile the scary berries come out w/ any excuse to dodge the bullet. SHould take a lesson or two from your prez on leadership. No matter who says what him he's down for whateva, never eally butthurt unless he likes it, continues to build cool/custom shit even when ppl talk shit and for the most part his builds come out really nice too.. And knows where to draw the line... I respect a man like that no matter what his personal life is like, but on th eother hand, you who calls us women bu tint he corner scared like one, I can't respect. like everybody else said. Pull up, or shut up.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Simon BiggDogg,Pinche photobucket tripin,Brandon ,if your going to put in work,I suggest u don't leave a paper trail,the games to be sold not told homie.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Nvm I got ur address homie!!! My wife just found it when I bought that shit from u years ago!! Might just pay ya a visit!!


He's the type to call th epolice. If any of us do anything plz keep that shit under wraps.



bigdogg323 said:


> This is turning in to a Shit topic :uh: EITHER POST UP WHAT U GONNA BUILD OR STFU :biggrin: jk fellas carry on


We gotta have a damn meeting just to decide what to build.. No box stock/easy to find/ kits will be apart of this action, and we can't build the same kit. We still have to find out who our three are.. I'll say it though, If I'm pulled I wanna do a kandied chromed golded fully opened 60 drop w/ cruiser skirts, servo setup, krazy ass kandy paint, and alot of photoetch/detail shit and maybe a few working lights, screens, and speakers as well. I already got most the shit to do it with sitting here.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Enough talking lets do this, Stay with our rules we call out your club not yall to make rules. We got shit to do for us to to put a build in 30 days. If you can put a build in 30 days by all means do it. But by end of endline it better be full show car cause if is not. You just wasted dam time. 
A hell with this bull shit. Pics talk so by all means post or gtfo!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Gonna swing a fist over a model car..boy..yes you boy...are showing your age. Like mindless teens. Grow the fuck up Brandon...if ya think I'm scared of your bitch made punk ass then drive on down..I'll be waiting.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lettin you know if its now lowriders only or 30 days you'll see our builds on our pages still fly as hell and maybe even crushin some of ya'lls. But we won't be doing it for this buildoff. Not tryna make it our way or no way, but we really do have a schedule to keep adn alot of things to do already. We are a real lowrider club along with being a model club.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

You know what I'm done! I almost did this a few weeks ago but some guys sent me pms and messages asking me not too but fuck it I'm done! I'm done with this site I'm done with y'all's bs I'm don't with y'all's buildoff I will not post any more of my builds or reply to anyone's post! I will continue to build
Models and I chose not to share them with anyone on here anymore. It's to much drama for me cuz I will really be in the fucking car headed to ur house beating on ur fucking door and you won't have the balls to open it! Get a fucking life!!!! Build a fucking car you cheap mother fuckers!! Or can u not afford to build a car? Get off your ass and get a job you low life pieces of shit! Building tous isnt gonna cut it!! All you do is sit on here and talk shit about everyone and there work when not one of you have a fucking clue about lowriding!!! It's about helping each other out and patting each other on the back! Not the non sense you all pit everyone through here! I had alot of respect for alot of people on here 5 years ago but you know what I wouldn't even give you all a dirty look! Now this not directed towards all of you. But is to everyone else other than about 10 people. So if u walkin round a show one day and randomly get busted in the mouth real fucking hard ill be glad to say. Nice to meet you but ya asked for it!!!!! Grown ass 40 year old men building toys of there dreams when you fools don't got a pot to puss in? Seriously lol!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Gonna swing a fist over a model car..boy..yes you boy...are showing your age. Like mindless teens. Grow the fuck up Brandon...if ya think I'm scared of your bitch made punk ass then drive on down..I'll be waiting.


Brian no disrespect bro but STFU let it go homie  either ur in this with ur club or be a cheerleader like the rest of us and :drama: how it turns homie  LIKE I SAID B4 NO DISRESPECT BROTHA


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Gonna swing a fist over a model car..boy..yes you boy...are showing your age. Like mindless teens. Grow the fuck up Brandon...if ya think I'm scared of your bitch made punk ass then drive on down..I'll be waiting.


I've put mother fuckers like u in the woods for less!! Google my name you sob!!!!!! Watch the news clips!! Yea that's me!!!! Wow I can't believe that guys not in prison and he's actually building models?? I'm not proud of the shit I've done but u really don't know who u fuckin wit! I will take pride in stomping your fuckin teeth down your theoat. Better hope your home to cuz if to mamma opens the door ill ask for u. If your not home ill simply ask the butch to relay a message. If she says she will ill but her in the fuckin mouth real hard and tell her to relay that!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


> Enough talking lets do this, Stay with our rules we call out your club not yall to make rules. We got shit to do for us to to put a build in 30 days. If you can put a build in 30 days by all means do it. But by end of endline it better be full show car cause if is not. You just wasted dam time.
> A hell with this bull shit. Pics talk so by all means post or gtfo!



Go fuck yourself for 6 month!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Scared much? ^^^ I'm still reppin my squad. Easiest way to stop talking is through action, nuff said. Build you a bad one to represent, and if anybody on "the list" makes themselves present @ any local shows, handle em then. I don't like the shit tlakin when it comes to fighting.. Plus every since when do we talk shit to anyone we fight? Growing up it wasn't all this yip yappin, we'd straight stick a muhfucka in his mouf or pull em out the car and whoop they ass, only person you'd hear is them crying for help is this a sign of gettign old? lolz This is almost a joke... Lets just do this shit. Post pics when progress is made..


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

You will see me one day Brian. I promise!!!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> Scared much? ^^^ I'm still reppin my squad. Easiest way to stop talking is through action, nuff said. Build you a bad one to represent, and if anybody on "the list" makes themselves present @ any local shows, handle em then. I don't like the shit tlakin when it comes to fighting.. Plus every since when do we talk shit to anyone we fight? Growing up it wasn't all this yip yappin, we'd straight stick a muhfucka in his mouf or pull em out the car and whoop they ass, only person you'd hear is them crying for help is this a sign of gettign old? lolz This is almost a joke... Lets just do this shit. Post pics when progress is made..



I'm out duck this site and fick this buildoff


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Sadly your completely wrong. I'm on the Jo site dumbass making bank while ya whine and moan bout shit. I know what lowriding is. I'm not a rookie in this game. I had my fun with 1:1's..have a better time building models honestly cuz its bitches like yourself that would down a 1:1 like I had. But thats all good. I take care of my peeps. Ask any of my club brothers.. I bend over backwards to help em...and that's a fact. And I'll even invite ya to come to atl...better bring your peeps....ya swing at me..you'll have 4-5 of em coming back at ya. .


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

They gonna win anyway cuz everybody on this site got they dick in they mouth.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hope so..cuz I'm waiting


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I was cool wit everything and the build off but y'all wanna have all the cheerleaders in here bumpin they gums and y'all wanna take 6 months fuck that! Peace!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Can I can I can I be a cheerleader?? Lol.. its cool bro I ain't even tripping..I'm lmao at all this nonsense.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Sadly your completely wrong. I'm on the Jo site dumbass making bank while ya whine and moan bout shit. I know what lowriding is. I'm not a rookie in this game. I had my fun with 1:1's..have a better time building models honestly cuz its bitches like yourself that would down a 1:1 like I had. But thats all good. I take care of my peeps. Ask any of my club brothers.. I bend over backwards to help em...and that's a fact. And I'll even invite ya to come to atl...better bring your peeps....ya swing at me..*you'll have 4-5 of em coming back at ya.* .


Is that it? lolz

Lets drop this joke. thats what it is, a joke. I wanna have a great time between the two clubs, not make roadtrips and go to jail in wierd states/counties. And I definately don't want any outsiders coming on here an seeing LUGK, Draglo, Or Roll models as a negative influence on the lowriding community thats the truth..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:Yawn: :hoodgangtas: :crybabies: :letsgetiton: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Can I can I can I be a cheerleader?? Lol.. its cool bro I ain't even tripping..I'm lmao at all this nonsense.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I can agree on that..just gonna warn ya..the jail is right next to the community center where atl show is held. I do know for a fact the jail has sweet tea instead of water. Id gladly go to that hail anyway but not over something petty as a model car.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> We'll see if they go with the stipulations and go from there. We got some badass builders for real I just try to keep up, I'm prolly not even close to top three, but If I'm chosen, I'll put my heart and soul in this build to make sure we're the best. There's so much that the world has seen from this club thats been groundbreaking, and so much more that nobody has a clue is comign their way.. They just made us famous..


From what I've seen yalls clubs both got, aw fuck it I just told my bitches to put they Pom-poms down :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> From what I've seen yalls clubs both got, aw fuck it I just told my bitches to put they Pom-poms down :roflmao:


Naw I appreciate brah, the guys in our squad go hard to be the best in the midwest. But if we're demanded to be the best in the country, guess some ol kentucky boys gonna have to give it a shot or tuck you tail and sit in the corner. If you don't know me by now, thats not something I'd down for. lolz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Nvm I got ur address homie!!! My wife just found it when I bought that shit from u years ago!! Might just pay ya a visit!!


l_*lLOOKS LIKE A GREEN LIGHT TO ME,BUT WAIT A MINUTE BRANDON,THINK ABOUT THE AFTERMATH,THE WHAT IFS,NOT SAY'N YOU GONNA GET YO ASS BEAT BUT AW NEVER MIND GET YOUR RESPECT HOMIE ...







lolz ...thanks 1/2 AK*_


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

machio said:


>



:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

machio said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hold up a second... This should be a friendly buildoff... I wanna apologize on behalf of my club to Roll Models do the unnecessary comments from one of my members.... I will handle this on my end... Please can we keep this civil on both ends.... Again, I apologize on m behalf for this bs that has went down.... Brian, you need to call me ASAP...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Brandon's out this build and off layitlow. To many winey ass crybabys and cheerleaders!! Just gonna make a stop in ATL real quik!!

Brian Niceswager
70 old ascalon rd
Rising iawn ga 30738
Lol you think I playin don't you?
You still live at this address bitch????


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lil Brandon said:


> Brandon's out this build and off layitlow. To many winey ass crybabys and cheerleaders!! Just gonna make a stop in ATL real quik!!
> 
> Brian Niceswager
> 70 old ascalon rd
> ...


:uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Its 182.. next door to my brothers place..GPS it..could care less. I'm still laughing tho.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

See ya soon. Better hope u there. Or u momma gonna get it!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Ahhh ain't that sweet! He had to run and get his buddies to fight his battles for him AGAIN!!! lMAO! And this was a personal problem but if you all want to take it to clubs that fine. But here's my stipulations!! Speaking for roll models....
> 
> Anyone can build AYTHING in 6 months. Lets make it fun. 30 days!!! Top 3 builders vs our top 3 builders Lowriders ONLY being this is a lowrider site! And I'm not going to bad mouth lugk one bit neither will the rest of rm. have alot if respect for guys in that club. Just no respect for ESO because he simply disrespects me in every chance he gets!


rules stay as is. if at the end you want a rematch, challenge us with your rules. and as a club we respect your skills. and we also know that Eso can be a loose cannon, but he is a LUGK club member and we back him up as much as family can.



Lowridingmike said:


> Machio, Pina, Theobe, Tingos, Sinicle, Met, Markie, everyone of em except the scary berry is beasts..


TINGOS is with Dynasty



dig_derange said:


> wutup fellas!! awww man, 3 on 3?? :angry: I wanna play. I don't consider myself anywhere near our top 3 though.. ahh well.
> 
> really gotta admire your confidence!!!


yup 



Lowridingmike said:


> Lettin you know if its now lowriders only or 30 days you'll see our builds on our pages still fly as hell and maybe even crushin some of ya'lls. But we won't be doing it for this buildoff. Not tryna make it our way or no way, but we really do have a schedule to keep adn alot of things to do already. We are a real lowrider club along with being a model club.





Lil Brandon said:


> You know what I'm done! I almost did this a few weeks ago but some guys sent me pms and messages asking me not too but fuck it I'm done! I'm done with this site I'm done with y'all's bs I'm don't with y'all's buildoff I will not post any more of my builds or reply to anyone's post! I will continue to build
> Models and I chose not to share them with anyone on here anymore. It's to much drama for me cuz I will really be in the fucking car headed to ur house beating on ur fucking door and you won't have the balls to open it! Get a fucking life!!!! Build a fucking car you cheap mother fuckers!! Or can u not afford to build a car? Get off your ass and get a job you low life pieces of shit! Building tous isnt gonna cut it!! All you do is sit on here and talk shit about everyone and there work when not one of you have a fucking clue about lowriding!!! It's about helping each other out and patting each other on the back! Not the non sense you all pit everyone through here! I had alot of respect for alot of people on here 5 years ago but you know what I wouldn't even give you all a dirty look! Now this not directed towards all of you. But is to everyone else other than about 10 people. So if u walkin round a show one day and randomly get busted in the mouth real fucking hard ill be glad to say. Nice to meet you but ya asked for it!!!!! Grown ass 40 year old men building toys of there dreams when you fools don't got a pot to puss in? Seriously lol!!


not sure who you're talkin about, but I work 3 jobs. 1 graveyard from 7pm-7am 7 days a week, part time at Bed Bath and Beyond (I know, laugh it up) and my own business of custom auto upholstery and I still don't have enough disposable income for a 1:1 show car. I do and have built 1:1s, just not right now (savin up for a house). but there's no reason to get all huffy.



bigdogg323 said:


> Brian no disrespect bro but STFU let it go homie  either ur in this with ur club or be a cheerleader like the rest of us and :drama: how it turns homie  LIKE I SAID B4 NO DISRESPECT BROTHA


I agree. this is a respectful way for us as clubs to settle our differences, not to add fuel to the fire. so like my ol ma always said : if you can't say anything nice, shut the fuck up.



Lowridingmike said:


> Is that it? lolz
> 
> Lets drop this joke. thats what it is, a joke. I wanna have a great time between the two clubs, not make roadtrips and go to jail in wierd states/counties. And I definately don't want any outsiders coming on here an seeing LUGK, Draglo, Or Roll models as a negative influence on the lowriding community thats the truth..


no 3way build off. this is between RM and LUGK.


all that being said, I see your point about the number of members in your club and I agree this puts RM at a distinct disability. maybe we can do a 3 on 3. I'll talk to the club and see if we can ammend the rules to fit your situation.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Hold up a second... This should be a friendly buildoff... I wanna apologize on behalf of my club to Roll Models do the unnecessary comments from one of my members.... I will handle this on my end... Please can we keep this civil on both ends.... Again, I apologize on m behalf for this bs that has went down.... Brian, you need to call me ASAP...


thank you, that's a very stand up thing to do


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol I'm not playin against y'all's rules. U can build a horse in 6 months. One week or 30 days. Go big or go home!!! Really don't give a fuck bout none of this bs anymore. Go play with your toys for 6 months ill have a 1:1 and 10 models built by then. Not sayin there better than your models but will be close to it! Fuck ESO I will talk shot bout him forever no build off will EVER change that he's a puss and I feel sorry for fellow lugk members for having to claim the same club as him smh


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> Machio, Pina, Theobe, Tingos, Sinicle, Met, Markie, everyone of em except the scary berry is beasts..



Thanks for the name drop Mike.. (30 day's?) It takes me 30 days to pull the rapper off a kit.. I started painting the motor of a static 65 a month's ago.. and it's in front of me collecting dust.. 

I got to admit, Eso can be a tough cookie to figure out? But the man has talent. if he could just keep his talent and focus hear on planet earth? and on one car at a time? i give you my personal Guarantee, he will give any challenger a run for there money!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> I feel sorry for fellow lugk members for having to claim the same club as him smh


I'm starting to feel the same way about you for RM, what a shame.
look, if you can build such a clean ass build in 30 days, have at it. only means you will have 5 months to get mad about something else


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Lol I'm not playin against y'all's rules. U can build a horse in 6 months. One week or 30 days. Go big or go home!!! Really don't give a fuck bout none of this bs anymore. Go play with your toys for 6 months ill have a 1:1 and 10 models built by then. Not sayin there better than your models but will be close to it! Fuck ESO I will talk shot bout him forever no build off will EVER change that he's a puss and I feel sorry for fellow lugk members for having to claim the same club as him smh


On the cool,I was reading past the bull shit ,I realy got Crunk because u were Crunk ,30 days,very confident dude ,I was tryin to get on your level,shit,that's my type of biuldoff,let me know if u ever want to jump it off,I'm just speaking 4 my self.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

not sure who you're talkin about, but I work 3 jobs. 1 graveyard from 7pm-7am 7 days a week, part time at Bed Bath and Beyond (I know, laugh it up) and my own business of custom auto upholstery and I still don't have enough disposable income for a 1:1 show car. I do and have built 1:1s, just not right now (savin up for a house). but there's no reason to get all huffy.
(sinicle)


 Doug you forgot to mention Your part time gig as (Hulky Handle Bar) the 1-900 phone sex operator!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Doug you forgot to mention Your part time gig as (Hulky Handle Bar) the 900 phone sex operator!


very true! can't forget that!!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Roll models members, eack and every one of have real 1:1 lowriders, 70 percent if us are in a REAL car club. Therefore we have standards that need I be met. I'm not gonna spend 6 months of my time on a model for some douche bag that can't fight his own battle. He had to go join a club to beat ME lol! Like I said u can build a house in 6 months nice done frame off lowriders in 6 months if you can't build a toy car in 30 days something is wrong. I don't care if you have 4 jobs at Victoria's Secret something wrong!!!!



Hydro..... Nice glasshouse by the way man that thang had potential!!!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm building and I'll be done when I'm done fuck it.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I really don't understand what you're mad at? we're not asking for a shorter deadline. do you burn and or smash all your builds the minute you finish them? do they not get put on a shelf for display? how hard is it to build a model in 30 days (if that's all the time it takes you) and put it on a shelf for 5 months? are you so busy being grown men that you can't even phograph a completed build and not delete the pics? WHY IS IT SO HARD FOR YOU TO EITHER ACCEPT A CHALLENGE, OR DECLINE? instead you make excuses and arguments.:dunno:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> I'm building and I'll be done when I'm done fuck it.


:yes:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I just want to take a moment to let everyone know that I like tater tots. Thanks that is all.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> I just want to take a moment to let everyone know that I like tater tots. Thanks that is all.


:no: lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

sinicle said:


> I really don't understand what you're mad at? we're not asking for a shorter deadline. do you burn and or smash all your builds the minute you finish them? do they not get put on a shelf for display? how hard is it to build a model in 30 days (if that's all the time it takes you) and put it on a shelf for 5 months? are you so busy being grown men that you can't even phograph a completed build and not delete the pics? WHY IS IT SO HARD FOR YOU TO EITHER ACCEPT A CHALLENGE, OR DECLINE? instead you make excuses and arguments.:dunno:


had a weak moment there...my bad. I take it back.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

if I could join this one, this would be mine. For all the cryin goin on in here. Hehe


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chris_thobe said:


> I just want to take a moment to let everyone know that I like tater tots. Thanks that is all.


not like sinicle he likes tator balls :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:






































































































































 jk sin


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Im here to support my lugk fam! Put it down me im stuck with so many projects and my 1:1 lowrider bike for next year school dam im a busy guy LOK


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sinicle said:


> very true! can't forget that!!!!


ohhhh shit, that was funny! Damm....




Thanks for the shout Brandon... I'l be posting pic's of the new one as soon as i wash it and put some fresh stocks on!


Tater tot's ? dammm lol we are some retarded mo fo's!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> not like sinicle he likes tator balls :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> LMAO:roflmao: DON'T TRY TO GET WITH ME CREEP:twak::nosad::sprint:
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Since you guys threw Drag Lo in this.....

Lowrider build you say?? 

Ok.... Be back wit a pic of what mine will be...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Naw I appreciate brah, the guys in our squad go hard to be the best in the midwest. But if we're demanded to be the best in the country, guess some ol kentucky boys gonna have to give it a shot or tuck you tail and sit in the corner. If you don't know me by now, thats not something I'd down for. lolz


MIke it ain't about where you from, its about what you do, how you do it,who your do'n it to when you do it, just do it right and be recognized for who the fuck you are cause don't nobody really give 2 shits about a man that ain't got a clue some people look out for each other some can careless about the next one but the same people you see on the way up will be around pray'n for you to come back down cuzz you made it to a level that don't even exist in there minds ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sinicle said:


> I'm starting to feel the same way about you for RM, what a shame.
> look, if you can build such a clean ass build in 30 days, have at it. only means you will have 5 months to get mad about something else


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:yall crazy one monkey don't stop no show :facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> not sure who you're talkin about, but I work 3 jobs. 1 graveyard from 7pm-7am 7 days a week, part time at Bed Bath and Beyond (I know, laugh it up) and my own business of custom auto upholstery and I still don't have enough disposable income for a 1:1 show car. I do and have built 1:1s, just not right now (savin up for a house). but there's no reason to get all huffy.
> (sinicle)
> 
> 
> Doug you forgot to mention Your part time gig as (Hulky Handle Bar) the 1-900 phone sex operator!


 :roflmao:



chris_thobe said:


> I just want to take a moment to let everyone know that I like tater tots. Thanks that is all.


:roflmao:



tyhodge07 said:


> if I could join this one, this would be mine. For all the cryin goin on in here. Hehe


low rider build off lose 20's


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

All in fun... No harm intended...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> I just want to take a moment to let everyone know that I like tater tots. Thanks that is all.


Not me man,I love cheese fries:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Not me man,I love cheese fries:yes:


CHILI FRIES!!! and how did DLK get thrown in? i know brian was poppin off....james covered for him.....this started between a couple guys beefin.....build off kicked off between 2 to settle the dispute......no need for the third party IMO....thats making DLK the middle man for what?! i guess to each his own....ill kick back with my $100 build and new years build and watch this one go down....get goin guys!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

So.....does Role Models accecpt the challenge brought forth, or decline?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Cause if there's not gonna be a build off, might as well delete this thread.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Accept!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Right on!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

However... We will not hd your hand through this. I'm not devoting 6 months of my life to this thread. I'm sure you need 6 month to make sure your headlights and tail lights work, and your compass in the dash is set N, you're windows work properly, windshield squirter a are squirting and everything else. But while you have fun with that pain in the a$$ stuff we will be doin all the fun stuff!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

And just for the record I'm doing this for fun and I WILL CONTINUE TO TALK SMACK about your lil sissy pants club member NO MATTER what the outcome. :bigsmile:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Still think ur a sissy for not taking up the 30 day challenge. Chip Foose can do it in 6 days lol! And all the other members were cool with it smh


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Still think ur a sissy for not taking up the 30 day challenge. Chip Foose can do it in 6 days lol! And all the other members were cool with it smh


Fuck it brandon, Im currently in the $100 build off, but I can take a month outta that to mop the floor with you. Lets have ourselves our own $100 build off. 

1 month starts Dec 1-New Years
Fresh kits
$100 prize


Cry your way outta this one


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn Doug.. do it up sin man!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Fuck it brandon, Im currently in the $100 build off, but I can take a month outta that to mop the floor with you. Lets have ourselves our own $100 build off.
> 
> 1 month starts Dec 1-New Years
> Fresh kits
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

We can have a neutral party hold the $, I say Tony Franklin. I trust him and he vouched for you (if he wouldn't mind of course). Have your $100 paypaled to him BEFORE the 1st. He holds it along with my $100 till the end off the month and I win and it comes back to me. Then you can just continue runnin your mouth like an angry child, but the only difference will be that YOU know everybody knows you're full of shit. You're an OK builder, that's the only reason I'll bother with an uncouthed fuck like yourself, but your temper and loud mouth make you and your club look bad. Now accept this challenge and pay me!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I RARELY jump into shit like this, but why is it every time an arguement starts someone has to throw out that they rollin 1:1 lolo's? I don't give a shit about that. I work an HONEST (shitty) job that pays the bills and takes care of my family (BTW, tomorrow, 11/13/12 is my 9 year anniversary). I got a nice 1:1 daily (check my avi), not pristine or show quality by any means, but I like it and it does what it has to. Who really gives a shit about what we drive and what jobs we have? I ain't hatin on no one, but why does it always come down to material things and who's balls have dropped enough to drive 1000 miles to beat some ass?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm still waiting by the door...maybe ups will drop him off?:chuck:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Brian, seriously, let it go bro. It's easy to get heated behind a keyboard.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Its cool bro. I don't see it happening so I gave up with the bullshit. Its a huge damn laugh to me in the first place. Its just damn models guys


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Just like 1:1 I say pull up or shut up and let the cars do all the talking and cool with all the mad as fuck keyboard smashing just saying !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> I RARELY jump into shit like this, but why is it every time an arguement starts someone has to throw out that they rollin 1:1 lolo's? I don't give a shit about that. I work an HONEST (shitty) job that pays the bills and takes care of my family (BTW, tomorrow, 11/13/12 is my 9 year anniversary). I got a nice 1:1 daily (check my avi), not pristine or show quality by any means, but I like it and it does what it has to. Who really gives a shit about what we drive and what jobs we have? I ain't hatin on no one, but why does it always come down to material things and who's balls have dropped enough to drive 1000 miles to beat some ass?


congrat's on the anniversary uncle! that's something to brag about.. Material shit can come and go.. But having someone to be there for you through thick and thin? that's something you get once maybe twice in your life time.. Guy's like me will never know the comfort of having a partner that they can have a life with, own a home with, that's good stuff bro!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm still tryin to figure how it went from LUGK challenging RM to a FRIENDLY build off, and all of a sudden people started gettin all pissy. IMO, when someone throws out a challenge like that, you get hyped, say u are in, and do the damn thing, or you decline. Instead people are trying to change every rule made by the challenging party. It's not about how big our clubs and our dicks are. It's about what kind if quality rides each club produces. I'm sure RM will learn a few things from LUGK and vice versa. Lets drop the BS, open up some fresh plastic, and make some 1:25 scale masterpieces!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I'm still waiting by the door...maybe ups will drop him off?:chuck:


 Are you still talking????


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I ain't payin you shit sinicle!!!! So tony won't be gettin a dime from me! You like a lil bitch! Always cryin about somethin! What you need 100$ for a haircut? Gonna cost more than that to cut that mustache!!! Prolly need a weed eater! I had alot if respect for you but now I can't stand the fact if seeing your ugly ass or your name! Tour de France lookin ass mf go back to under bed you lil puppet!!! And you can take this build off and shove it up your ass!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I was ready for this build off but your gay ass ain't worth my time so once again I'm out. Call me what you will but you a butch in my book now just like lownslow! So now ima talk shit bout both you douche bags. Lmao


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I calmed down was cool and collective thought about and was ready to buildoff. Here y'all go bumpin ya chops again I ain't dealin wit this shit I have no one to impress and don't need to prove anything to you al. And you runnin up mouth is makin to club look bad too!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

Dude ur like a female. You bitch and cry more then half the chicks I know. How's anyone gonna believe ur a man of your word or that ur gonna drive to atl when u can't even keep your word on leaving the site like you said. Quit cryin like a bitch and shut the hell up. Tired of reading shit from you cryin ass bitches. 

On a side note, the English language is pretty easy to learn and understand, it seems a lot more difficult to type how you speak. Not only does this wuz gud dog shit look retarded, so does yourself. Make some sense for us white people, flaky gangstas


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Brandon you need to relax and just fuckin build,man.You want to do this thing fuckin do it.Don't even pay attention to the cheerleaders just post it or fuck it.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Roll Models accepts. See ya'll in july. Til then... ya'll be lucky to get it leak b/c.... it's goin DOWN. :machinegun:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Why we still talkin about this? Need to just lock this thread.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I dunno, everytime I leave like 3 or 4 pgs are written. Hell it was 3 or 4 pgs here b4 I even knew there was a topic! lolz BUt ya'll can keep this one, make a new one w/e its not gonna mke much difference really.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Roll models can build in this if they want but I'm out! Mike you know be pretty good have I ever ran or backed down from any thing???? I got something else in mind!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> Roll models can build in this if they want but I'm out! Mike you know be pretty good have I ever ran or backed down from any thing???? I got something else in mind!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dig_derange said:


>


X2


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Roll models can build in this if they want but I'm out! Mike you know be pretty good have I ever ran or backed down from any thing???? I got something else in mind!


HAHAHAHAHAHA! I was wondering if you were gonna puss out! LMFAO!!!!
Yeah, apparently you only run and hide your little vagina from...what was it you said? "Tour de France" lookin fools like me. You're a coward and a disgrace to your club and yourself. I bet your father would be disgusted, if you knew him. All you are is a mouth that gets your friends in trouble and drags down your club. But at least EVERYONE on this site knows who you really are now, what kind of pussy. Even the rest of your club knows you're all talk and no action, even if they still look you in the eye and tell you otherwise....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> At least I'm not a pussy that wouldn't take on a 30 buildoff now quit talkin shit cuz I can't beat your ass in real life or I would TRUST ME !!! I even tried beatin ur ass in a buildoff so go play with your gundam dragon ball z model u lil ******. may the force be with u!! Cuz you'll need it.
> 
> So you went got ur big daddy to challenge us and still got ya ass handed to ya! Better go get the next guy!


I guess people really do point out the flaws in other people that they fear of finding in themselves...
go back to taking dick in county jail (or out) and get the fuck off this site like you said you were gonna do when you were crying your eyes out bitch. nobody will miss your shitty builds or your bitch attitude. have a good day PAL:wave:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm not leaving this site... Why would I do that for you? I'm going to continue to post my shitty builds and get on your nerves with my bitching attitude now that I know how bad it gets to u. NOR AM I DRIVING TO ATL to Brian's house! He's a bitch just like you and ESO and prolly wouldn't answer the door anyway! Talk all the shit you want man it's not my fault they haven't found Waldo yet lmao!get a haircut and get a job!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:smh: theres no point in all this... It's nowhere near July and the bashin is at its worst.. lolz


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dammmmmmmmn homies hadnt been on lil since last thursday didnt know this was goin on but damn its all good should b fun shuttin em down dont like to talk shit or b cocky but dont think they stand a chance


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Glad you don't think so. go finish a build. lolz


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

What's up Pina! I have seen some of Pinas stuff that's sittin in primer still shittin on people.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

So we doin dis or not all these pages of bs talk


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

^^^ yeah a lil late but its goin down. We ain't leakin shit til we feel like though so all this talk it'll be months b4 you see our first pic(s).. lolz


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Man just finish reading all d pages on d cool man shouldnt even come to dis both clubs got a team full of great builders just finish talking to my boy machio an hes right this bs just makes us look bad we aint gotta proov nothin to nobody i think we need to slow all d shit talkin down just my opinion


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> ^^^ yeah a lil late but its goin down. We ain't leakin shit til we feel like though so all this talk it'll be months b4 you see our first pic(s).. lolz


So whats the point of having a buildoff if u aint showing any progress on what ur building :dunno: THIS THREAD IS JUST LIKE THE OTHER ONE A SHIT TOPIC :uh: :facepalm: 



RULES OF A BUILDOFF IS U MUST SHOW PROGRESS OF UR BUILDS BRUH


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

X100 I got no problems with anyone. I'm a lover not a fighter!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

IN BETTER WORDS MIKE 
PICS OR IT AINT HAPPENING HOMIE :naughty: :drama:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Man just finish reading all d pages on d cool man shouldnt even come to dis both clubs got a team full of great builders just finish talking to my boy machio an hes right this bs just makes us look bad we aint gotta proov nothin to nobody i think we need to slow all d shit talkin down just my opinion


Agreed.



bigdogg323 said:


> So whats the point of having a buildoff if u aint showing any progress on what ur building :dunno: THIS THREAD IS JUST LIKE THE OTHER ONE A SHIT TOPIC :uh: :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> RULES OF A BUILDOFF IS U MUST SHOW PROGRESS OF UR BUILDS BRUH


Somebody else wants to make the rules, I'm abidding by them. But I'm not spillin gmy guts til I fuckin feel like it, got a problem, take it up with the ppl that made the rules. Progress from start to finish WILL be posted. Just when I feel like it. Keep ya'll in the dark.



chris_thobe said:


> X100 I got no problems with anyone. I'm a lover not a fighter!


We know Chris you always been sweet. lolz Was just looking at your daughter's pedal car thinking "damn thats sweet!" lolz


bigdogg323 said:


> IN BETTER WORDS MIKE
> PICS OR IT AINT HAPPENING HOMIE :naughty: :drama:


Then it ain't happeneing. Looks liek my plan WILL work afterall. The beauty of layitlow. I can be king kong or a bum. You'd neve rknow til I....... POST PICS! lolz


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

We all men here not boys this site should b about buildin shit not talkin shit got mad love an respect for both clubs if this build off gos down im not in this its not how i get down


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Much respect piña!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Much respect piña!


Same to u an ur fam homie


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks mike, that girl is spoiled. I bet she's got a bad ass 1:1 before I'm aloud to finish mine up.. Lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

chris_thobe said:


> Thanks mike, that girl is spoiled. I bet she's got a bad ass 1:1 before I'm aloud to finish mine up.. Lol


Its hard not to spoil em. My lil gurl got a 20" '69 lil chick full custom trike... She's 17 months old. lolz


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

For this buildoff


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Mike you know you got to open up the box like its christmas,that ain't your style I know you can hold back homie atleast post up what your gonna build homie :dunno: wtf @ the rest of yall yeah the shit talk'n has gone on long enough,since yesterday I started my new years build and I'm strip'n the next one I plan on havin 3 done before new years one is top secret tho lol, man, as a man I respect everybody on here until they show they true colors, but them ot bitches never,so at this point and time build some'n do you, both clubs RESPECT !!!! if it wasn't for Aretha Franklin I wouldn't be able to spell that word lol :biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> For this buildoff
> View attachment 568546


 Thats whats up Cemetary Angel :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> Thats whats up Cemetary Angel :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Whats crackin bro?:nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> For this buildoff
> View attachment 568546



OH SHIT A PIC THATS MAKES 3 PICS 3 I TELL YA 

HOLY SHIT THEY DO EXIST  IN THIS THREAD :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: 


NICE ENTRY LIL HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Bout time!.. lol


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> We all men here not boys this site should b about buildin shit not talkin shit got mad love an respect for both clubs if this build off gos down im not in this its not how i get down


im with Pina(Johnny) on this one...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Opening the trunk,still undecided on what colors Ill be painting.The frame comes first anyways.







I would like to apologize for any inflammatory remarks I might have made toward Roll Models.Let's keep this a friendly build-off there's no need to belittle anyone and talk shit.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Opening the trunk,still undecided on what colors Ill be painting.The frame comes first anyways.
> View attachment 568640
> 
> I would like to apologize for any inflammatory remarks I might have made toward Roll Models.Let's keep this a friendly build-off there's no need to belittle anyone and talk shit.


Nice I want one... ANybody else wanna show me wha tthey building?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Hey Mike you know you got to open up the box like its christmas,that ain't your style I know you can hold back homie atleast post up what your gonna build homie :dunno: wtf @ the rest of yall yeah the shit talk'n has gone on long enough,since yesterday I started my new years build and I'm strip'n the next one I plan on havin 3 done before new years one is top secret tho lol, man, as a man I respect everybody on here until they show they true colors, but them ot bitches never,so at this point and time build some'n do you, both clubs RESPECT !!!! if it wasn't for Aretha Franklin I wouldn't be able to spell that word lol :biggrin:


THe anticipation is killing me slightly but a good general is strategic.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

One of our members has decided to leak a pic and boy is it getting HOT in here... lolz Inferno II


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> One of our members has decided to leak a pic and boy is it getting HOT in here... lolz Inferno II
> View attachment 569304


Looks good, too bad he couldn't post it himself..lmao. build on


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Looks good, too bad he couldn't post it himself..lmao. build on


He did on facebook. He just isn't on here very often. :uh:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> One of our members has decided to leak a pic and boy is it getting HOT in here... lolz Inferno II
> View attachment 569304


damn phone trippin posted my coment twice


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> One of our members has decided to leak a pic and boy is it getting HOT in here... lolz Inferno II
> View attachment 569304


Nice project defenetly wanna check out d outcome of dat keep doin yalls thang homie


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

THanks pina! 


And to our haters...


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm just curious of the start date of that bomb?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

chris_thobe said:


> I'm just curious of the start date of that bomb?


Same night ya'll called us out he was on it. He was the first to start their project, then CHevy Woods. I've barely started mine, I dunno any word on Wayne, and Brandon's is fuckin ridiculous and its maybe 35% completed. His car is CRAZY. I'm pretty sure he took pics unstarted just for this purpose I dunno why he didn't post em. Dud had this thing cut, jambed an dhinged in bout 1 1/2. Fast as hell. He just painted fully patterned a big body, foiled, top done, and cleared in about a night and a half..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

2 roll model projects look'n good :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Wandering if I need to get in on this..if I have a choice..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Man... That's a bad ass paint job...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Wandering if I need to get in on this..if I have a choice..


Fuck it do yo thang we all L.U.G.K now why not!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Same night ya'll called us out he was on it. He was the first to start their project, then CHevy Woods. I've barely started mine, I dunno any word on Wayne, and Brandon's is fuckin ridiculous and its maybe 35% completed. His car is CRAZY. I'm pretty sure he took pics unstarted just for this purpose I dunno why he didn't post em. Dud had this thing cut, jambed an dhinged in bout 1 1/2. Fast as hell. He just painted fully patterned a big body, foiled, top done, and cleared in about a night and a half..


Nice!! Much props


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Nice!! Much props


X2...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Fuck it do yo thang we all L.U.G.K now why not!


This couldn't be more true.. 12 builds deep already..I'll figure one of em in here for it..can't start another new one.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TOPIC FAIL :finger: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WHATS CRACC'N THO


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> WHATS CRACC'N THO


DRE JUST CRASHING THREAD'S NOW! LOL that's what a person does when he is proud of something and wants to hit some corners! 

that's lowriding!


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> WHATS CRACC'N THO



sleepin.... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> WHATS CRACC'N THO


Dude shit in here lookin good.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> DRE JUST CRASHING THREAD'S NOW! LOL that's what a person does when he is proud of something and wants to hit some corners!
> 
> that's lowriding!


hit the wrong corner tho meant to stop by Mike's thread what the hell tho :roflmao:



ZeroTolerance said:


> sleepin.... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............


 YEP SLEEP'N ON SOLO RYDA ON THEM A-ARMS, MOTOR MOUNTED AND ON THE BUMPER MY ***** :nicoderm:



halfasskustoms said:


> Dude shit in here lookin good.


 well 1/2 I made a mistake posting up in here but I'll take the part of the comp since I'm here now :wave:


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> hit the wrong corner tho meant to stop by Mike's thread what the hell tho :roflmao:
> 
> YEP SLEEP'N ON SOLO RYDA ON THEM A-ARMS, MOTOR MOUNTED AND ON THE BUMPER MY ***** :nicoderm:
> 
> well 1/2 I made a mistake posting up in here but I'll take the part of the comp since I'm here now :wave:


Thats whats up... the most I've done with a model in what feels like weeks is put em in the closet and ship sum stuff to tingos. New years be here soon. I better get on the ball.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ZeroTolerance said:


> Thats whats up... the most I've done with a model in what feels like weeks is put em in the closet and ship sum stuff to tingos. New years be here on. I better get on the ball.


yeah I hear ya homie,I gotta get cracc'n on my interior for the 66 & 76 plus buy some more black paint that shit I bought is only good for the under carriage,thought I was gonna go gloss black looks more like mysterious black might chage up my whole color scheme don't know yet got my frame cut tho so I'm making progress lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

My 60 verty. Going charcoal grey with monochromatic patterns/murals, jdm plates from dig, all opened and hinged resin boot from me, cruisers from hackshack, thats all I can say for spill for now.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Crap are we supposed to be battling? When is this over?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> Crap are we supposed to be battling? When is this over?


lolthatswhy Sin built the camero :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> Crap are we supposed to be battling? When is this over?


You can call it a battle, I call it a baseball game...Just batting for the home team! 


Dre1only said:


> lolthatswhy Sin built the camero :roflmao:


More or less. Has anyone seen brandon's 60 lately? Definately a testament.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> You can call it a battle, I call it a baseball game...Just batting for the home team!
> 
> 
> More or less. Has anyone seen brandon's 60 lately? Definately a testament.


NAH THOUGHT HE SAID FUCC IT :dunno:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:dunno: all that fit throwing in the beginning I assumed this was dead . cool. well, my chrysler fits the guidelines from the 1st post. I'll have it done in a month too,so I'll bring the WIP pics in here too


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> :dunno: all that fit throwing in the beginning I assumed this was dead . cool. well, my chrysler fits the guidelines from the 1st post. I'll have it done in a month too,so I'll bring the WIP pics in here too


SHIT I THOUGHTIT WAS OVER TOO,DIG YOU BETTA WAKE UP THE CREW ALL CAN PULL UP IS A HOPPER THAT I KNOWTHEY AIN'T TRY'N 2 C ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> NAH THOUGHT HE SAID FUCC IT :dunno:


He did for that buildoff. but the car is still being built.



dig_derange said:


> :dunno: all that fit throwing in the beginning I assumed this was dead . cool. well, my chrysler fits the guidelines from the 1st post. I'll have it done in a month too,so I'll bring the WIP pics in here too


 Our deadline was june. B and sin's was like a month or two ago.. We had til July and I NEVER back down from a challenge as most know. Been looking at the chrysler as you built it look forward to seeing it done!



Dre1only said:


> SHIT I THOUGHTIT WAS OVER TOO,DIG YOU BETTA WAKE UP THE CREW ALL CAN PULL UP IS A HOPPER THAT I KNOWTHEY AIN'T TRY'N 2 C ...


Dude. DOn't go there. You talkin bout some real G's over here. I'll build something for you just say th eword. lolz


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's a nice start Mike I'm going with the blue 63 Rag ,should be done in time.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

machio said:


> That's a nice start Mike I'm going with the blue 63 Rag ,should be done in time.


Awesome! Can't wait to see what you come up with! Oughta be an outstanding show! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> Crap are we supposed to be battling? When is this over?


X2 i thought we had let this thread die out?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

If it's cancelledI can pos tmy pics in my topic and let this one die Out I apologize!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Fuck it, I say lets keep with this one. Now that emotions have settled, maybe we can go back to what this thread was started as: a way for two clubs to settle their shit without all the nonsense and crying that filled in. I can use the Camaro, your boy can use the 60, and we (as clubs) should have a fairly good build off.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> He did for that buildoff. but the car is still being built.
> 
> Our deadline was june. B and sin's was like a month or two ago.. We had til July and I NEVER back down from a challenge as most know. Been looking at the chrysler as you built it look forward to seeing it done!
> 
> ...


mike when this started I was that solo ryda, now between me and you,you know you my ***** and I'd hate to have to go there with you but then again its what ever with me,I know yall G's over there,but we got the king of the street,we got the king of a-arms,we got a king of inches,so whats left out there king of ? and to yall G'z I'll pull it off solo,I'm on my Double O,Triple O/G shit over here ... its nothin,look at SD's page look at what we got they ass do'n now :roflmao: I ain't even bout to entertain they ass on that note,it ain't that serious,we can do this if you want to tho' you know me ...


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I guess I am in with my 49 Merc. Not building it as a lowrider, but its still a custom. It is the only one that I have been able to complete anything on lately.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Fuck it, I say lets keep with this one. Now that emotions have settled, maybe we can go back to what this thread was started as: a way for two clubs to settle their shit without all the nonsense and crying that filled in. I can use the Camaro, your boy can use the 60, and we (as clubs) should have a fairly good build off.


 x2 im down wit dis now no bs goin on lets get to buildin i have a few projects i guess ill see wat ill go wit


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Lowridingmike*
> He did for that buildoff. but the car is still being built.
> 
> Our deadline was june. B and sin's was like a month or two ago.. We had til July and I NEVER back down from a challenge as most know. Been looking at the chrysler as you built it look forward to seeing it done!
> ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

MIKE THE 58 IS A CHIPPER THE CUTLASS NEVER BEEN CUT I'D RATHER HIT YOU WITH THE 58 BUT IF YOU WANT THE CUTLASS YOU CAN GET IT OR MY 96 T0 YOUR 96 :dunno: WE CAN DO THIS !!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 604277


lol Hydro yeah thats us :thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


>


 LOOK AT MY YOUNG GUNNER,KEEP GUN'N UM DOWN :machinegun::guns:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Dre1only said:


> LOOK AT MY YOUNG GUNNER,KEEP GUN'N UM DOWN :machinegun::guns:


x2 :werd::drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> LOOK AT MY YOUNG GUNNER,KEEP GUN'N UM DOWN :machinegun::guns:


X2 young homie gettin down!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm still down for this,but I won't be doing the 48,I'll finish up the 59 nomadillac up in this....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*






Dre 1 has a Secret Society til were some things won't be seen until its time to be released or never seen at all,yet what I'm say'n Lowriding Mike toon something up and come see me ain't no more hint'n around lets hop and thats that in a real O/G type way ... cuzz the fifty 8 in a old school gangsterish way don't waste your time build'n something new cause it aint gonna last long and I'm sure you wanna be on point with your 60 for the build off












*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 604719


Beautiful paintjob....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Compton1964 said:


> Beautiful paintjob....


X2 fam!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas,I'm posting all updates on this car here,Did a lace roof,got the ideas for the colors from a 50s stratocaster guitar


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

So far......


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*thats wet*

[:thumbsup::thumbsup:QUOTE=CemetaryAngel81;16383803]:thumbsup::thumbsup:
View attachment 604719
[/QUOTE]


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*my entry*

here's what I've been working on for a show next month. It fits the parameters of this buildoff, so here's my 300
































































bumpers & engine goods are out for chroming. up next is finishing the rear suspension & interior in the meantime. As soon as I get some good weather I'll be focusing on finishing up the paint too.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That's what's up right there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> [:thumbsup::thumbsup:QUOTE=CemetaryAngel81;16383803]:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> View attachment 604719


[/QUOTE]

Thx,bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> here's what I've been working on for a show next month. It fits the parameters of this buildoff, so here's my 300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:Killin it


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> :thumbsup:Killin it


X2 fam thought was gonna b abel to get in on this but got my hands full at d moment but i know L.U.G.K gonna rep tho!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*you know LUGK going to go.hard*



pina's LRM replica;163943:cool::D40 said:


> X2 fam thought was gonna b abel to get in on this but got my hands full at d moment but i know L.U.G.K gonna r:thumbsup::thumbsup:ep tho!


:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

made some fresh airbags for this one..









hard to tell, but modified the hell out of this chassis. moved the transmission brace/crossbeam back to fit the updated engine, removed a cpl braces I wont be using. filled holes of other crap I won't be using. added brackets for the 4 linc & brace for airbags & sway bar.









got a dana rear end from VCG resins. the tubing I wanted as the axle was too thick to drill through the center of this, so I used a thinner diameter & then sleeved the aluminum I wanted over it.










got this & the shackles painted since it was a nice day today. gonna shift focus to the interior & paint now.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Eeee dig is gettin it in!!!! Love th ep/e spoke 20's! First of those I've ever seen!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> Eeee dig is gettin it in!!!! Love th ep/e spoke 20's! First of those I've ever seen!


Thanks bro. Yeah, those spokes are RARE. I had been hunting down a set for well over a year. Still have yet to see another set pop up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn... am I missing out on a epic build off..lol. 
Looking good dig!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DAMAGED & ABUSED OLD HOPPER TRIES TO MAKE A COME BACC FOR ONE LAST HOP,IF THE CHROME STRIPS WASN'T SO BADLY BEAT'N THIS CAR WOULD LOOK 1/2 DESCENT,STILL BUMPER CHECK'N,LOWRIDING MIKE WHERE YOU AT :dunno:









 vid coming soon


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

I dont think there is even a club anymore:dunno:...if there is theyre not on this site


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you talk'n bout ahh role um,role model mcc :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Figures. Model clubs that last Dont have to deal with that type of shit everyday.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> I dont think there is even a club anymore:dunno:...if there is theyre not on this site


I was just thinkin that. I saw that Mike said he was out of RM. if thats true, i think the number of active members just dropped to none.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

sinicle said:


> I was just thinkin that. I saw that Mike said he was out of RM. if thats true, i think the number of active members just dropped to none.


Troll Models----- may they rest in peace or pieces ....


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hahaha.....I mean lame...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> DAMAGED & ABUSED OLD HOPPER TRIES TO MAKE A COME BACC FOR ONE LAST HOP,IF THE CHROME STRIPS WASN'T SO BADLY BEAT'N THIS CAR WOULD LOOK 1/2 DESCENT,STILL BUMPER CHECK'N,LOWRIDING MIKE WHERE YOU AT :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been doing me. Took the kid to ghattiland last night, been cleaning my house getting ready to move to bigger and better. I'll put on a show tonight JUST FOR YOU promise! 



COAST2COAST said:


> I dont think there is even a club anymore:dunno:...if there is theyre not on this site


Naw we're just real car club now. Anybody not in Luxurious is still good homies.


Dre1only said:


> you talk'n bout ahh role um,role model mcc :dunno:


 Must be..



SlammdSonoma said:


> Figures. Model clubs that last Dont have to deal with that type of shit everyday.


Word.



sinicle said:


> I was just thinkin that. I saw that Mike said he was out of RM. if thats true, i think the number of active members just dropped to none.


Perhaps....



darkside customs said:


> Troll Models----- may they rest in peace or pieces ....


DOn't start our least talented members would've gave you the blues. 



rollin yota28 said:


> Hahaha.....I mean lame...


And I KNOW you ain't talkin, I'm hittin your build page it better be ill or I'mma have to serve you.

In the meantime, check out my bucket chippin... lolz









On and our builds for this buildoff are still being completed club or not. We do it for us, not recognition on this website, thats why it's back to the basics, and going underground like real legends.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> And I KNOW you ain't talkin, I'm hittin your build page it better be ill or I'mma have to serve you.


Damn. I just peeked. I'm waiting now.. :drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Damn. I just peeked. I'm waiting now.. :drama:Been doing me. Took the kid to ghattiland last night, been cleaning my house getting ready to move to bigger and better. I'll put on a show tonight JUST FOR YOU promise!


 There you go lol " ok so the bomb gets dropped tonight " Ok I thought the lil one was to sick but I see you just been enjoying life { you know I'm ready } right !!!
I'll upload mines today :naughty:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> There you go lol " ok so the bomb gets dropped tonight " Ok I thought the lil one was to sick but I see you just been enjoying life { you know I'm ready } right !!!
> I'll upload mines today :naughty:


She's doing alot better, she had a cough and some congestion ,couldn't sleep and been keeping me up but last night and all day yesterday whe was actin a fool, runnin playin, eating good, back to her old self, so the ol lady and I took her out think we had just as much fun as her.  And yea it's a shame, I should've poste dpics of progress weekes ago but I'm hell bent, I'mma have to show ya'll sumthin, this is layitlow! Pics or gtfo, I know the rules!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't care what they say about you,you still my ***** even if you don't get no bigga,glad to hear she do'n betta,I know you got a cutty so don't trip just make sure you hop that bitch,fuck I been in the house this weekend to my stomach been throw'n fits but hell I'd say I'm back at 97% still try'n to shake this shit its a bitch homie when shit comes from nowhere and attack the body like that :barf:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> I don't care what they say about you,you still my ***** even if you don't get no bigga,glad to hear she do'n betta,I know you got a cutty so don't trip just make sure you hop that bitch,fuck I been in the house this weekend to my stomach been throw'n fits but hell I'd say I'm back at 97% still try'n to shake this shit its a bitch homie when shit comes from nowhere and attack the body like that :barf:


Word.. Wish ya well, I'm glad when I went down a few weeks ago it was only for a spell.. Can't miss this $$$. Erbody know who I am and what I be on, so I know most of deez cats like darkside just talkin shit cuttin up wit me.. I don't know dat Yota dude but I only seen 2 lowriders and like 4 minitrucks and a belair from him. If you gonna throw funnies, have somethign ill to back it up!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah Dark Side likes fucc'n with peeps I know I'm sure Yota didn't mean no harm he's just out there go'n with the flow of traffic instead of against it,you know how it is,the only real beef is when the troollllssss come do'n that ot shit,like you said everybody knows you so don't trip,even I appreciate my haters


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm posting in my topic now dre, hmu brah!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Almost finished with the BMF,too busy with the Cameo


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

^^^ Nice!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx mike


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude that thing is crazy! Nice job bro!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 615330
> View attachment 615334
> Almost finished with the BMF,too busy with the Cameo


 super clean ass one of a kind wagon,Cemetary Angel you did that !!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Dre!


----------

